# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN MACA ORGÁNICA  A CHINA Y EEUU 2014

## ipex

CHINA 2O15.jpg 
Especialización:
Como Producir,Procesar y Exportar
MACA ORGÁNICA A CHINA Y EEUU 2014  
Día: Sábado 13 de diciembre
Lugar: Auditorio del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores
Informes: info@ipexperu.org
Telfs.: 639-7172 / 9835-82440 / 9963-99096
Inversión: Publico en General S/300.00  Alumnos: S/250.00
Cta. 1932067130-0-00 BCPTemas similares: Especialización :CHIA Y QUINUA ORGÁNICA  2014 II ESPECIALIZACION EN CHIA Y QUINUA ORGANICA 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN MACA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL  DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014

----------

